# PR without spouse and kids?



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Dear all,

Can I try for PR without my spouse and kids? I plan to bring them once I'm settled in Canada.

Request people who have faced this problem and eventually emerged as a WINNER !!! please guide me,

Thanks in advance for your help and support!


Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are married, and you have kids, you will have to add them to your application.


----------



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! is there any option of sponsoring them once I land and setted?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will have to show your available funds to be sufficient to sponsor them at the time of your application. Government doesn't care if you bring them with you or not, you will have to show the $$$.


----------



## jumanji26 (Apr 21, 2018)

Do we get more points, if we go alone first and then sponsor spouse and child?


----------

